# Zipper Face Zombie!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Well folks, thank you for the inspiration to try make up and an appliance. This was the first time ever using make up for a costume and I've been dying to try the zipper face look. I found a kit at Walgreens and the make up I already had on hand. I just used all the samples I've collected over time.

I went to a Halloween party on the 27th and when I walked in no one recognized me at first. It took until I spoke, then my co-workers knew it was me. They were really intrigued by the zipper on my face. The pictures aren't really showing the depth of the make up, but they're the best ones.

Also, I used one of the members advice (sorry, the name escapes me now) who had aged his costume by wetting the shirt and squirting diluted paints on it from a bottle. The water in the shirt pulled the color through really well. All in all, I was very pleased! Let me know your thoughts. 

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii619/CopChick3430/038_zpsa66ea2b7.jpg

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii619/CopChick3430/043_zpsdeb01157.jpg


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice job. It looks great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You look amazing!!! So awesome! I love the zipper look, I saw it a couple of years ago on YouTube, but I hadn't seen it done this way, only the unzipped eye look. This is fantastic Copchick, you make a loverly zombie girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look like a zombified Phyllis Diller

Fabulous job, CC!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it! With that wig you kind of look like a Phylis Diller zombie.  (I didn't know Roxy was saying the same thing)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You did an amazing job! It looks Super!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Very well done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was fun to do.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great CC!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's dead sexy right there, I don't care who you are.  looks awesome and gives me an awesome idea for a future costume.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That's so awesome!! :smilekin:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Um...your fly is open. And it looks really cool!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Was wondering how that kit would actually turn out. Been trying to decide if I wanted to get it or not and now after seeing the awesome job you did has convinced me to get it.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

That is awesome! With that wig, you really pull off the fashionably-dead crazy cat lady! 

And I really love the gooey looking bits in between the zippers, is it latex underneath and then covered with makeup? :O


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

AR - the gooey bits were from the "scab blood" that was in the kit. It dries pretty quick and I dabbed some black face paint here and there. I put another layer on top of it entirely which gave it more texture and dabbed a little of the bottled vampyre blood on it.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

you would never think it was your first time, it looks fantastic


----------

